# Dyeing cat litter



## foxfish (14 Oct 2011)

I was wondering if I could dye some cat litter, perhaps dark brown or black?
What type of dye might work?


----------



## Alastair (14 Oct 2011)

interested to find out myself


----------



## foxfish (14 Oct 2011)

I think a simple black clothing dye is worth a go, if that sort of dye can stand hot water washing then I don't see why it wont work?


----------



## Alastair (14 Oct 2011)

its how long it would have to be soaked for, then rinsed then left to soak again to get any lose dye out, id imagine ot would take a while


----------



## foxfish (14 Oct 2011)

Yeah I dont know myself but you can buy dyes that actually go into the washing machine so I wonders if I just filled a bucket with warm water added the dye & stirred it around a bit......
I would think the dye would be inert once cured?


----------



## Polly (14 Oct 2011)

Most clothing dyes are made from synthetic materials and as such are likely to be highly poisonous!    Certainly I wouldn't entertain using them for dyeing cat litter for substrate unless I knew for sure that it was harmless!



> Dyeing:
> Many textile manufacturers use dyes that release aromatic amines (e.g., benzidine,
> toluidine). Dyebath effluents may contain heavy metals, ammonia, alkalai salts, toxic
> solids and large amounts of pigments - many of which are toxic. About 40 percent of
> ...





Taken from http://www.oecotextiles.com/PDF/textile_industry_hazards.pdf



It is possible to make dyes out of natural materials, but these are not guaranteed to be safe for fish.

One this that is sure, the fabric dying industry is one of the most environmentally polluting there is


----------



## mattb180 (14 Oct 2011)

Certainly would not recommend this, other than cost reasons surely there are a multitude of substrates available out there, not sure why you would go to this bother.


----------



## Jim (15 Oct 2011)

I wouldn't even be thinking of doing this. I don't think it's too great an idea.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (18 Oct 2011)

Just cap it with something you like the appearance of.


----------



## foxfish (18 Oct 2011)

Crikey, you guys panic to much - its just needs a bit of revision!
I am not being foolhardy, I live on a small island where specialist products are not available, I cant walk or drive to the nearest store & buy aquarium soil substrates because we don't have stores that sell substrates!
I like the idea of the porous nature that baked clay offers but, I dont like the colour so I have decided to look into the possibilities of dying the cat litter - when I have finished my revision I will be experimenting but I am hardly likely to fill my tank with something I am not confident will work ......


----------



## Jim (18 Oct 2011)

You did ask for peoples opinions.

No dye on such an absorbent substance such as kitty litter (thats why it sells because its absorbent) is going to be permanent under water.


----------



## Antipofish (24 Dec 2011)

I have to say, "why even bother' ?  I am biased having tried a cheapo solution to my substrate and it failed, but my situation is case in point.  The effort of dying something and the worry of not knowing the end result would send me over the edge after my cat litter debacle !  I think it is too much risk personally.  Just use something the right colour in the first place


----------



## Callum (24 Dec 2011)

Yeah, I agree with the others, it's pretty risky. If you really wanna go through with it you could try and get some organic powdered dye.


----------



## foxfish (24 Dec 2011)

Still more negative replies!!
Well with the help & encouragement from other sources! I have carried out several experiments.
The most natural approach I have tried is 100% organic but, unfortunately only produces a dark grey colour rather than black.


----------



## danmil3s (24 Dec 2011)

I like the idea foxfish. having read some of or your other projects I know you wont just sling it together and hope for the best. I think the why bother attitude is a bad one. the human race would get no were if the attitude was always "lets just go down the shop and buy it". I'm not sure if there is anything safe out there, but i definitely think its worth a look and quite  interesting. Could opens up possibility for skint  scapers if you find some thing. I'm looking foreword to good luck mate.


----------



## Callum (24 Dec 2011)

When i say it's pretty risky i mean i personally would not do it. But as danmil3s says, your other projects show that you will do a good job and if you wanna go for it then give it a try!


----------



## Antipofish (24 Dec 2011)

foxfish said:
			
		

> Still more negative replies!!
> Well with the help & encouragement from other sources! I have carried out several experiments.
> The most natural approach I have tried is 100% organic but, unfortunately only produces a dark grey colour rather than black.



Did you just want "Yes Men" then, LOL.  The point of asking opinions is to get what people think isn't it  ? But hey if you have found a solution that you think will work, all power to you.  I will be interested to see the results


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Dec 2011)

O ye of little faith…I doubt very much that foxfish would enter in to any endeavor without considering the pitfalls and the benefits. Sounds like a very interesting project, I for one would love to be kept informed of progress. 

Just think of the commercial possibilities should it become a success; not just for aquariums but also *cat*ure   litter, the possibilities are endless…pink, purple, you name it… :idea:


----------



## Antipofish (24 Dec 2011)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> I like the idea foxfish. having read some of or your other projects I know you wont just sling it together and hope for the best. I think the why bother attitude is a bad one. the human race would get no were if the attitude was always "lets just go down the shop and buy it". I'm not sure if there is anything safe out there, but i definitely think its worth a look and quite  interesting. Could opens up possibility for skint  scapers if you find some thing. I'm looking foreword to good luck mate.



I dont think I have a bad attitude, and I am entitled to my opinion just the same as anyone, without being criticised.  And you have miscontextualised what I meant.  I just meant for all the time and effort to do something that could prove a time consuming and risky endeavour, why do it ?  I would rather spend my time doing something else to do with my hobby.  It has nothing to do with "lets just go down the shop and buy it" because some things, you just HAVE to "go down the shop and buy".  It could equally be argued that trying something like this is irresponsible, as there are live animals potentially at risk if the experiment goes wrong.  (Although I have every confidence that foxfish would endeavour to ensure this did not happen).  So seriously mate, if you disagree with someone's opinion, try not accusing them of having a bad attitude just because it differs to your own opinion.

NUFF SAID, have a good Christmas


----------



## danmil3s (24 Dec 2011)

sorry if it sounded like i was having a go at you Antipofish i didn't mean to come across that way,  wasn't having a go at anyone. I'm just interested in experimentation, especially when i know its being carried out by a competent person.I'll try and continue this when I'm not 6 pints down, merry Christmas.


----------



## Aquadream (24 Dec 2011)

A lot of yes and no here I read.
If it will be put straight into a tank set up I would also say no.
But guys I do not think that foxfish is a one without a common sense. Give him a credit that he is searching for a solution that you are not forced to look for.

Foxfish I would say yes go for it. Just make sure your experiments are correct and reliable before setting up a tank for real.
Most people will be scared to try something radical and new, especially when the goodies are available in the shop nearby.
Do not bother to listen to someone that says "why bother".


----------



## Antipofish (25 Dec 2011)

Aquadream said:
			
		

> A lot of yes and no here I read.
> If it will be put straight into a tank set up I would also say no.
> But guys I do not think that foxfish is a one without a common sense. Give him a credit that he is searching for a solution that you are not forced to look for.
> 
> ...



Another one taking my comment totally out of context.  Aquadream, foxfish asked for people opinions and he got them, including mine.  Don't you think you are being a little childish saying "do not listen to someone that says "why bother".  ?  Apart from being offensive.  That is not ALL I said, I backed up my opinion  with reasons for what I thought and I really dont think foxfish needs people to tell him who he should and should not listen to.  He can make his own mind up.  Personally, I think the risks involved and time it would take to do this would far outweigh the alternative options, hence my *OPINION*.  I am entitled to that opinion, and foxface asked for it.. So lets not start slating one opinion or another just because its not the same as our own, huh ?


----------



## danmil3s (25 Dec 2011)

Antipofish are you trying to start a fight. this could be an interesting thread yet you seem to think everyone is having a go a you. you  weren't the only one that sad it was a bad idea. I don't think anyone is aiming any of there comments at you their just stating their opinion and your taking it personally. i think we should just leave it alone and let foxfish tell us the result of his experiments, or this thread may get locked.


----------



## Antipofish (25 Dec 2011)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> Antipofish are you trying to start a fight. this could be an interesting thread yet you seem to think everyone is having a go a you. you  weren't the only one that sad it was a bad idea. I don't think anyone is aiming any of there comments at you their just stating their opinion and your taking it personally. i think we should just leave it alone and let foxfish tell us the result of his experiments, or this thread may get locked.



No I am not trying to start a fight.  But yes I do think the comments were aimed at me personally as I was the only one who said the specific things that were commented on by the people I replied to.  

Your comment "I think the why bother attitude is a bad one. the human race would get no were if the attitude was always "lets just go down the shop and buy it" was made very shortly after I wrote that exact phrase in my post, and then Aquadream's comment "Do not bother to listen to someone that says 'why bother' " was equally personal.  Coincidence ?  I doubt it, so lets not try and backtrack.  And I am sorry but we are all entitled to our own opinions without negative comments such as those.  I have already said that I backed up my opinion with reasons for "why bother".  Foxfish or others may think differently, and I don't have a problem if he wants to spend the time trying something, its his time and his money.  But this thread was asking for opinions and each one is as valid as another.  If I had just written "Why Bother" and not said anything else I might have expected the comments, but I didn't.  I'm sorry but I just don't get why some people feel the need to refer to someone elses comment in a negative light ?  To make their own opinion sound better perhaps ?  Why not just accept that someone else's opinion differs to your own and make your own opinion known without referring  negatively to the alternatives ?

So once again, No, I am not trying to start a fight, I am defending my opinion after seeing comments about it which are negative, and I did so politely.  If the thread is locked that would indeed be disappointing but if you read my earlier post on the subject I had already said "Nuff Said" and you are the one who chose to continue, so perhaps you should ask yourself if you are trying to pick a fight too.  How about we both shut up about it, and anyone else, and stay on topic ?  Obviously you and Aquadream have something that offended me and I felt the need to defend my comments.  If you feel the need to have the last word on the subject, thats cool.  I won't be posting any more on the matter.


----------



## Sentral (7 Jan 2012)

Christ, put your handbags away! Nobody cares. Don't hijack peoples threads with BS.

Foxfish; when I was contemplating using cat litter I was put off by the colour. I'd be very interested to hear about your findings. I've heard using Coffee can work, and this link is interesting http://www.pioneerthinking.com/crafts/c ... ldyes.html Although I'd expect any dye could leech...


----------



## Alastair (7 Jan 2012)

Let's not let this thread get locked resulting in what is and can be a very informative and possibly productive thread being stopped. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## biffster (7 Jan 2012)

i dont really want to get involved in a some ones else's
thread really i have used tesco cat litter and find the colour 
quite pleasant it looks sort of pinkish when it dry but once 
its washed and in the tank it looks brown in colour and i 
was just thinking it would probably go darker the older 
it gets about coffee i have heard of it and tea been used
to stain house bricks so it might just work to colour cat 
litter.there are a load of natural dyes out there like onion 
skins beetroot there must be other food related or safe
plant dyes out there it just needs some research interesting 
thread by the way would like to know what the out come of the 
cat liter staining turns out like


----------



## Antipofish (7 Jan 2012)

Hey foxfish, what about Henna ?  All that stuff is supposed to be natural isn't it  ?


----------



## sussex_cichlids (7 Jan 2012)

Hi Foxfish

Have you looked @ Caribsea Eco-Complete Live Planted Substrate its Black and Cheap only £22 for 9kg bag

Ive been using this for about 2 years now think it a great product 100% natrual 

Contains Iron, Calcium, Magnesium, Potassium, Sulfer plus over 25 other elements to nourish your aquatic plants.

Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate contains all the mineral nutrients needed for luxuriant aquatic plant growth without nuisance algae! is Iron rich which eliminates the need for laterite and is also Nitrate and carbonate free which will not increase pH or carbonate hardness.

There is no artificial dye, paint or chemical coating because it`s real! contains live Heterotrophic Bacteria to rapidly convert fish waste into natural food for your aquatic plants. also creates a natural biological balance which makes cycling in a new aquarium faster and safer. With it`s unsurpassed MacroPorosity for healthy roots and bacterial efficieny - you would have to buy 4 bags of ordinary gravel to equal the surface are of this one bag of Eco-Complete.

Have a look see if you can get bag of that Were I Buy Mine


----------

